
High quality main reason to develop software in Poland - Sandvand
http://www.schibsted.pl/2015/09/high-quality-main-reason-to-develop-software-in-poland/
======
rand0mized
1\. High quality of work Bullshit 2\. Low costs Yep, and one of the lowest
salaries on the market 3\. Easier to recruit programmers Sure, sure...
Considering students leftovers 4\. More qualified programmers Blah, blah...
Most of them are already outside of Poland 5\. Collaboration with other
partners What collaboration? Another bullshit.

